# My area Sat(6/16) afternoon/evening -



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

For those of y'all from around SWFL, we're gonna ride Sat afternoon/evening. Not 100% certain what ground we're gonna cover yet, but will leave right out from my house as usual. 

Any interested in a nice group ride let me know.


----------

